# Pics of my Maxima



## Guest (May 6, 2002)

www.cardomain.com/id/nealoc187


----------



## NISMOrob (Apr 30, 2002)

sweet max! I am really starting to like gun metal wheels.


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

Very nice lookin!!


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

Very nice Max...

If you wanna make it look even better...scrub out the wheel wells, and use Meguires Endurance on the wheel well sheilds..gives cars that brand new look...just my .02c

Again..nice looking ride.


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

looks good


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

looks mean like its waiting to swallow a Accord or Camry .......lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2002)

Sweet.

HSentra


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Very sexy.


----------



## NismoGirl2001 (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey Neal your car is looking better and better all the time. I don't know if you remember but I met you at Rogers Lot last summer. I have a 2001 Sentra. Maybe I will see ya sometime this summer.


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

looks good


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2002)

cool
looks like darth vader


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

eatmocake said:


> *cool
> looks like darth vader *


Not quite. 
"Max, SHE is your mother" 
Nice ride man. Damn, these rides make me want gunmetal wheels.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

sweet maxima dude! there should be more maximas like that!


----------

